
Six4Three sues Facebook for conducting mass surveillance through its apps - gerbilly
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/may/24/facebook-accused-of-conducting-mass-surveillance-through-its-apps
======
sharemywin
Where is google and apple in all this don't they have the biggest mass
surveillance programs on the planet?

